# Beagle welfare re-homing list 13/05/11



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Barney is an 18 month old, tri-coloured male. Hes an active lively young dog who will need an experienced, child free home. He is possessive over toys and stolen items and hes been allowed to have his own way. Given the opportunity, with the right owner, he has the potential to make a great companion.
Location: Doncaster

Alfie is a 2 year old, tri-coloured male. This handsome hound is neutered and vaccinated. Hes an active and intelligent dog and he needs an experienced home. Alfies good with other dogs but he can be possessive, so hes unsuitable to live with children. He has spent most of the last year in kennels, he just needs the right person to give him a chance.
Location: Newport, South Wales

Lucie is a 3year old, tri-coloured bitch. She is spayed, vaccinated and microchipped. Because of a change in family circumstances, Lucie is spending too much time alone, its affecting her behaviour and shes becoming bossy. 
She needs an experienced owner, with no children. Lucie is good with other 
dogs and excellent off lead (a real bonus with a Beagle!)
Location: Warrington, Cheshire

Chester is a 7 year old, tri-coloured male. Hes neutered, vaccinated and microchipped. He needs a new home because of a change in family circumstances. Hes a very sweet natured boy.
Good with other dogs but happy with a quieter home.
Location: Walsall

Tommy is a 2 year, tri-coloured male. Hes neutered and vaccinated. He has a lovely temperament and hes good with children and other dogs.
His owners ill health, forces his re-homing. 
Location: North Kent

Bertie is a 9 month old, neutered, vaccinated male, who has come over 
from Ireland. Hes been very badly treated in the past. He deserves a 
loving, permanent home. Bertie is a nice dog but he does have some possessive issues and should not live with young children. He will chase cats.
Location: Hampshire

Henry is a 4 year old tan and white male. Hes a good natured dog with plenty of energy. He will need an active home Good with other dogs.
Location: Staffordshire

Watson is 6 year old, neutered, tri-coloured male. He was abandoned, in the garden when his owners split up and left the property. Thankfully a neighbour fed him and called us. He has a lovely temperament and gets on well with other dogs.
Location: Staffordshire

Stella is a 6 year old, tri-coloured bitch. She is a very loving, family dog. She is very good off lead. Stella needs a new home because shes been left on her own for too long. Shes overweight but a sensible diet and exercise will soon get her back in shape.
Berkshire

Molly is a 7 year old, tri-coloured, vaccinated bitch. Shes is a nice natured girl and shes good with children and cats.She gets along fine with other dogs but she does like to be the boss. Molly will make a lovely companion.
Location: North Kent

Harley is a 20 month old, tan and white neutered male. This good natured dog gets on well with other dogs and has lived with teenage children. A change in family circumstances means he needs a new home. 
Location:North Kent

Max is an 8 year old tan and white male. Hes vaccinated and microchipped.
Hes good with children, other dogs and cats. Max is a loveable rogue, hes loosing weight and he enjoys his walks. He needs a new home because his owner has died. Although hes fine with other dogs, Max loves attention and hed be equally happy as an only dog.
Location: Staffordshire

Fortune was on his way from the Pound to be put to sleep when we got him so we can only guess about his details. Currently being assessed but hes about 18 months old, neutered and seems to be a good natured boy.
Location: Staffordshire

Barney is a 3 year old tan and white, neutered, vaccinated male. Hes good 
with older children. He happily shares his kennel with bitches but hes unsure of other males. Hes a very affectionate lad and will make a lovely companion. Unbelievably this lovely dog has been in kennels for over 6 months, constantly being overlooked. 
Location: Staffordshire

Max is a young, well bred, tri-coloured male. Hes neutered and vaccinated. This good looking Beagle is good with other dogs but he will need an experienced home with no children.
Location: North Kent

Bruno is a 2 year old, vaccinated, tri-coloured male. Hes good with children, other dogs and cats. He needs canine company and has always lived with Lily, his sister.
location: Hampshire

Lily is a 2 year old, tri-coloured bitch. She is vaccinated and spayed. Shes good with children, other dogs and cats.
She needs canine company and has always lived with Bruno, her brother. Lily broke a leg as a puppy and she is still reluctant to use it.
Ideally, wed like these two to be re-homed together but if thats not possible, they will need to go to a home with another dog.
Location: Hampshire

Tess is a 5 year old, vaccinated, tri-coloured bitch. She needs a new home because of her owners ill health. She hasnt been getting much exercise so shes overweight but a few months on a sensible diet will soon get her back in shape. Tess is very sweet natured.
Location: Staffordshire

Milo is an 20 month old, tri-coloured, vaccinated male. He hasnt lived with children but hes fine with other dogs. Milo has been abandoned following a marital split and needs a permanent, settled home.
Location: Doncaster

Honey is a very sweet 16 month old, vaccinated, tan white bitch. She is looking for a new home because of a change in family circumstances. 
Honey is good with other dogs and she has lived with children.
Location: Staffordshire

Bob is a 9 month old, tri-coloured male. He is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped. Bob is a typical, boisterous pup and he will need an experienced Beagle owning home with no pre-teen children. He is good with other dogs and would benefit from living with one.
Location: Doncaster

Toby is a 4 year old, tri-coloured male. He is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped. This good looking dog is good with other dogs but is not suitable to live with children.
Location: Hampshire

Boycie is a 2 year old, tri-coloured male. Hes neutered and vaccinated. He needs a new home because his owners havent enough time for him.
Boycie is a sweet natured little dog. Hes good with children and other dogs. 
Location: Hampshire

Bailey is a 3 year old, tri-coloured male. Hes neutered, vaccinated and microchipped. Bailey has been tormented by small children in the past (and has learnt to snap) so he will need an experienced home with no pre-teen children. He need plenty of human and canine company.
Location: Staffordshire

Frank is a 3 year old tri-coloured male. Hes neutered and vaccinated. Hes an energetic, good natured dog but hell need an experienced owner to deal with his possessive tendancies. Frank is good with older children, other dogs and cats. Hes also very good off lead  a real bonus with a Beagle!
Location: Grantham, Lincs.

Before you can adopt a hound from Beagle Welfare, you will need to complete our home-checking procedure, unless you are already known to us. You can download a Homefinder Questionnaire Form from the Resources page ( beaglewelfare.co.uk ) and send it to your nearest Area Officer (see the Contacts page)

Some people believe that a dog over the age of 6 or 7 years may be too old for them but Beagles stay young for a very long time (which can come as a bit of a shock to newcomers to the breed!) An older dog can be an ideal first Beagle Please dont disregard the older dogs on this list, they have so much to offer and they deserve a loving home.

Please dont overlook the fatties either. We know that a huge hound can be a bit off putting and daunting but we know from the ones that weve previously re-homed, (and some of them were massive!) that if fed the correct amount and given enough exercise, the weight just tumbles off and within 6 month they attain the correct weight and have fit and healthy future.

*TO FIND OUT MORE PLEASE CONTACT MYSELF VIA PM OR ACCESS THE BEAGLE WELFARE SITE AT: beaglewelfare.co.uk​*
Gemma


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just wanted to say good luck with finding these dogs a home. I hope someone will give them a chance.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just wanted to say good luck with finding these dogs a home. I hope someone will give them a chance.


Thankyou 

I really hope so too

xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I knew beagles were more popular now, but in all honestly I was actually shocked by how many as I was scrolling down the list, and many not that much more than pups. To anyone considering getting a beagle I would say consider a rescue, 5 out of my 6 have been rescues varying ages, the ones that are older are well worth considering too, my first 3 rescues were 3half 4yrs and 5 years old.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

This is quite quiet compared to January 

If the weekly rehoming list demonstrates the situation we are in it can only be a good thing 

Thanks for your support


----------



## egyptgal (Jan 5, 2011)

Just saw this and sad to say Alfie is now 3 and still in kennels : ( . Chester was the dog I was fostering at the time and he was rehomed not long after to a great couple with another dog for company:thumbup: I am noticing the BW list is starting to get big again as we approach xmas last year over the festive period there were over 40 beagles on the list....... Oh I had Bailey after Chester and he is now living round the corner LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

egyptgal said:


> Just saw this and sad to say Alfie is now 3 and still in kennels : ( . Chester was the dog I was fostering at the time and he was rehomed not long after to a great couple with another dog for company:thumbup: I am noticing the BW list is starting to get big again as we approach xmas last year over the festive period there were over 40 beagles on the list....... Oh I had Bailey after Chester and he is now living round the corner LOL


so nice to see you back on here, how are you doing?

I take it you have your copy of In Full Cry?


----------

